# Driver Website?



## scoco (Aug 7, 2015)

What about a driver website you can use to communicate info to your pax, including the ability to rx tips? The idea would be to simply text your pax the short link while driving to them.

EX: http://goo.gl/GLduMm


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

scoco said:


> What about a driver website you can use to communicate info to your pax, including the ability to rx tips? The idea would be to simply text your pax the short link while driving to them.
> 
> EX: http://goo.gl/GLduMm


hhmm....why are you asking us?
Ask Uber. Get back to us.


----------



## scoco (Aug 7, 2015)

clearly this isn't for you Flash. 
It's for IC's who want to run a business. Uber wouldn't have anything to do with it as they would not be allowed to subscribe to the service.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

scoco said:


> clearly this isn't for you Flash.
> It's for IC's who want to run a business. Uber wouldn't have anything to do with it as they would not be allowed to subscribe to the service.


I concede (matt double tap).
Have a plan b when Uber no longer let's you use their software.
I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## scoco (Aug 7, 2015)

No problem. Thanks!


----------

